# قسوة ربنا اللى فوق الاحتمال



## lost15671 (1 يناير 2009)

*مش عارف ابدا الموضوع ازاى لكن 
تفتكروا اية رد فعل اى انسان لما يشوف طاقة نور من بعيد فى طريق مظلم اكيد الرد هايتقال انه يجرى على الطاقة اللى جاى منها النور 
لكن السوال اية رد فعل الشخص دة بعيد مايبدا فى السير فى اتجاة النور وبعد نصف الطريق يجد انه سراب 
ويتكرر الموقف فى الحياة العادية
لدرجة انه بقى غير واثق فى ايد ربنا اللى بترشدة الى الطاقة 

كل مرة يقول ان اكيد فيه حكمة فى طل دة وكل يوم يكتشف انه لا حكمة ولا اى شئ فيما يحدث 
خلاص بقى فيه عدم ثقة واحباط فى كل شئ مهما تقول ان كل دى تجارب لكن التجارب على الاقل تكون على حسب طبيعة الانسان لكن لما تكون فوق الطاقة والاحتمال يبقى مافيش اى رحمة ولا اى حنان 
الامر بقى ماشى بالبركة يعنى زى ماتيجى بقى 

اية رائيكم فى الموضوع دة ياريت بلاش الشعارات والامثال 
انا لا ايوب ولا يوسف الصديق انا اضعف من كل دول 
ولا حد يقول ان التجارب بتقوى لان مابقاش فيه اى احتمال بالرغم من ان كل الطلبات لاتتعدى ابسط الاشياء فى الدنيا وظيفة وحياة عادية
يعنى لا بطلب اموال ولا حادة فوق الطاقة او الخيال 

بجد بجد تعبت من ربنا وقسوته لا بقيت احس بحنان ولا طيبة *


----------



## الأبصالتس (1 يناير 2009)

حبيب ابويا السماوي ابنه الغالي والمنقوش على كفه وعينة عليك من يوم ما اوجدك انا اتأثرت جدا وياما حسيت احساسك ده بس جه وقت وحسيت بالتعزية فكتبت التأمل ده اقراه بجد انا حاسس انه هايفيدك زي ما افادني وافاد صحابي وفي وقت فيه احساسك ده ونستنى المشاركات
بس عاوزك تفهم حاجه ربنا مستحيل يكون قاسي بس هوا بيجرح فعلا يسحق بس بيشفي لأن حقيقة جرحه بيأشر من عليك جلد التنعم بالخطية بيعمل عملية جراحية يجوز قاسية بس لابد منها لو بنجك مش هاتحس بخطورتها وياما بنجك بس بترجع تترمغ في ترابها كان لازم يحسسك بألامها علشان تكرها ومترجعلهاش تاني راجع حساباتك


‏ ‏    ₪ΩΦتـأمـلاتΦΩ₪‏
‏ ‏    للأبصالتس        ‏ ‏ ‏   التأمل السابع
             بعنوان            
‏₪ الحقني يارب انا تعبااان ₪
    تأمل في وقت التجارب
ليه يارب سايبني في وسط التجارب دي كلها. دي مره على نفسي اوي انا تعبان.
الحقني يارب قبل ما اغرق في بحر الخطية ومرارتها. وافقد الرجاء في محبتك ووعدك، كترت اوي التجارب عليا. اشمعنا انا يارب، ما انت عارف ضعفي. وعارف اني ما استحملش دا كله. انا منهار يارب انا تعبان.
الحقني يارب قبل ما ابعد عنك واروح لدنيا مش ليا، ولا تليق بأولادك. أرحمني حتى خدامك بعدوا عني. حتى اولادك اتخلوا عني. يارب انا تعبان.
الحقني يارب. الدنيا كلها كئيبة في وشي. حزينة وكلها تعب وآلام. انا جايلك شيلها عني، ارفعها. سدد عني ديون الخطية والتعدي على شخصك. اعذرني انا انسان. بطبيعتي دايما غلطان. يارب انا بجد تعبان
الحقني يارب. انت فين انا مبقتش اشوفك. انت قولت وانا جنبك متحسش بألام. وانت في حضني مفيش أي حد يقدر ياخدك مني. ودلوقتي كترت حروب الشيطان. انا تعباااااان.
الحقني يارب من نفسي اللي بتشتهي ضد روحي. شدني ليك، ارحمني من ذاتي منتفخه على إي مش عارف. دي تراب. يارب انا جايلك بسلم ذاتي واخطائي. ارحمني انا تعبان، اسمعلي وأغفرلي. شيل عني وريحني. ارفع عني الآلام. ليه بحس في التجربه انك بعيد عني. ليه بحس انك مستخبي وعاجبك شكلي وسط دموعي وآهاتي. ليه شايفك ساكت وانا بتألم. مش انت برضو بتحبني؟!!. ليه دعيتني ابن ليك علشان اتألم. ادعوني للراحه. يارب بجد انا تعبان
الحقني يارب. انا جيتلك أهه بتجاربي. ادخل معايا جواها وانا استحملها؛ بس متسيبنيش فيها لوحدي. انا تعبان مش هاستحمل. هاضعف وهابيع نفسي لنتيجة التجربه القاسية. ارحمني انا ضعيف لو انت معايا في التجربه هاستحمل؛ وانا شايف نظرات الحب في عنيك. وانت بعيد عني هاموت. انا ضعيف مش اد التجارب دي. حتى اصدقائي شايفهم بعاد عني. خسرت اقرب الناس مني. خسرت مستقبلي. عمري ضاع. انت فين من كل ده يارب.

وفجأة سمعت صوت الروح جوايا. ايقظني من تجديفي على ربنا بكلام حقير قاسي. قالي تعال وانظر. ادخلني محل جواهرجي. قعدني على كرسي. شفت الجواهرجي ماسك قطعة فضه بإيده. بيسخنها ع النار. سخنت جدا قولتله كفاية هاتنحرق خسارة النار قاسية عليها. بس مكنش سامعني، مردش؛ وانا شايفها بتنحرق. بعد فترة كبيرة من الوقت والفضة تحت نار قوية جدا. خرجها من النار. ومسحها بقماشة عنده. ودا كله مرفعش عينه من علي قطعة الفضة. وقالي الروح تعال وانظر. بعد ما رفع القماشة دي. لقيتها بتلمع اوي. روعة في الجمال. شفت صورة الجواهرجي فيها. سألت الروح، طب ليه قسى عليها كدا اوي؟!!. دي قربت تسيح وتروح. وكأنها لم توجد.
اجابني الروح اجابة لن انساها.
رد عليا جاوبني وقالي. الجواهرجي ده يبقى مثال لله. مع الفارق الآكيد بينهم. تعالت عظمة ومجد الله. وقطعة الفضة دي الأنسان. وانت موجود كنت بتمثل الضعف البشري. والنار دي هيا التجارب. الجواهرجي ده اخد قطعة الفضة اما شافها مطفية. يبصلها صورته مش فيها. حزينة، شايف شوائب تانية معكوسة فيها. قال لازم ارجعها. ترجع تعكس صورتي جواها. جرب يمسحها لقى الشوائب متمسكه بيها. قال لازم تدخل في النار علشان تظهر صورتي جواها. كان عينه دايما عليها وهي في النار، بعد عنها شوائبها. حرقها. لها وقت معين لو سحبها قبله تفضل مطفية اكتر ولو سابها بعده تسيح وتنتهي بس عينة عليها شايف شوائبها بتتحرق مستني يشوفها في احسن حالتها حرارتها مرتفعه ويخرجها من وسط النار
كذلك التجربه ياانسان. ربنا بيدخلك فيها علشان تخرج تعكس صورته. عينه عليك ميقدرش يشيلها عنك لحظه واحده او طرفة عين. ماسكك وبأيده ساندك .وميقدرش يسحبك من التجربه إلا اما تحس انت بأنك حبيت العالم اكتر منه. وهي دي الشوائب اللي بتنحرق في نار التجربه. وساعتها تنسى حبك للعالم. وتلتفت لربنا تعكس صورته في الوقت المناسب. لو سابك لبعدين كنت انحرقت وضعت. هوا كان بيحرق شوائب حب العالم بس. حب كل الناس بس مش اكتر ابدا من ربنا. شفت بقى نتيجة التجربه. تخرج انسان احلى واحلى. تعكس صورة المسيح. الله غير مجرب بالشرور، بل افرحوا كل حين حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعه‎، طب ليه يارب؟!. يقول لأنها اختبار الحب. اختبار التنقية. 
آه فهمت خلاص. ما احلى التجارب. مادام عين ربنا بتحرسني ودايما عليا. ما احلى التجارب. اللي يحصلي بيها فلتره وتنقية. من شوائب حب العالم والخطية. ما احلى التجارب. ما دمت هاعكس بعد كدا. صورة المسيح فيا. ايوه يارب تعالي وادخل معايا التجربه مهما كانت قاسية. انت تحليها ليا. واخرج منها اعكس صورتك بيا. خسرت مستقبلي. ادور على ابديتي. خسرت اصحابي. انت مستحيل تتخلى عني. خسرت فلوس. خسرت. خسرت. خسرت. باطل الأباطيل الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس. بس انت المكسب كله. قرب واحضني. ضمني ليك يافاديا. ان خسرت العالم. انت مكسبي المضمون. ان كسبت العالم. هاخسرك انت ياحنون. فعلا ما احلى التجارب. وانت معايا ياحبيبي ياأبويا. اشكرك. لأنك وضحتلي قصدك من ادخالي في التجارب. بس اوعدني تنجيني دايما منها. انا جاي وبخضعلك. ادبني بعصا من حديد. ومطرقه من الفخار. مادمت بالتأديب ده هاستحق بنوتك. واعيش معاك ابديتي.
الام معدوده لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد ان يعلن ليا. ولغيري من ولادك ياراعيا. يافخري بمحبتك ورعايتك ليا. دا انت قولت شعر راسي بتحصية. أي اشيل همه تاني. دا انا منقوش على كفك. دا انت حاملني بين إيديك. ومش بس كدا جوا نن عنيك حميتني. اشيل هم إي وليا اب حنون زيك. وإي يحصلي وانا جوا نن عيونك محمي. انا خلاص مش هاهتم بالعالم. هاهتم بوجودي جنبك وبس. وانا واثق انك هاتعتني بيا. علشان بتحبني. بشكرك من كل قلبي ياحبيبي على تجارب الحب والتنقية. واللي هدفها العشره الألهية معاك. يابختك يااللي ربنا يبعتلك التجارب ديا. تأكد انه بيحبك. ونفسه يرجعك تعكس صورته الحلوه جواك. ترجع تلمع وتنور ما ده اصلك. يامحلاك.


----------



## lost15671 (1 يناير 2009)

*اولا اشكرك على ردك 
ثانيا بس فعلا مابقاش فيه وقت للتعزية فعلا انا انتظرت كتير بس وللاسف كل مرة اشوف الرد من عنده لمدة دقائق او ايام محدودة وتتلاشى وكان شئ لم يكن
كانه بيقولى اهو الحل بس مش هاديهولك شوف الطريق حط رجلك عليه وبمجرد ماامشى الخطوة الاولى الاقى الظلام والطريق بقى من الاول تانى واصعب 

خلاص تعبت ومابقاش فيه وقت للانتظار تانى*


----------



## suf_ch (1 يناير 2009)

اخي انا لا اقول شعارات ..

لكن الحقيقة ..

منذ بداية ال 90 وانا اتنقل من طريقة الى اخرى ومن عمل الى اخر وبدون فائدة حتى مللت من كل شئ ..

لكن والحق يقال استفاديت من كل التجارب السابقة ..

الان وبفضل الرب انفتحت الابواب ..

اي منذ اكثر من 15 سنة وانا متخرج من الجامعة وبدون عمل حقيقي وزواج ..

لكن الان تغيرت الامور  .. لم تتغير من قوتي ولا قدرتي ولكن الرب تدخل في الوقت الذي هو حدده وله المجد كل حين ..

لم اكتب لكي اشجعك او اعطيك الامثلة ولكن رأيت نفسي فيك فكتبت ..

ال
مسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## lost15671 (1 يناير 2009)

*اشكرك على ردك 
لكن مهما تتكلم ومهما تعطينى امثله لم يعد هناك طريق يمكن النظر اليه لان النظر لم يعد يثق فى اى نور من بعيد 
فهو دائما سراب 
والنظر تعب من كثر النظر والقلب تعب من كثرة الجراح فلم يعد هناك ايادى تشفى هذه الجروح ومن كثرة اصبح القلب لا يصلح لكى يشفى فلم يعد به مكان الا وبه جروح وثقوب 
منكثرة الانتظار لم يعد فى العمر باقية ولم يعد هناك اى امل ولا رجاء فى المستقبل الذى يجرى ولم يعد هناك

تخيل لم الدنيا اصبحت فى نظرى مثل ثقب الابرة ولم اعد اراه من شددة ضعف البصر *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 يناير 2009)

*اخى الحبيب
مشهقولك شعارات
انت قدامك تجربه عمليه انا
18 سنه عذاب الالام وكل يوم انشاءالله بكره هيتعدل لدرجه انى قربت افقد الامل
بكيت بحرقه لربنا ومرضتش اسيب الصلاه وقولت مشهسيبك لحد ماتفرحنى قعدت ست ساعات ابكى وبصلى ومشعاوزة اسيب الصلاه
توقعت مثلا ربنا يبعتلى بخور ولا حاجه بس ولا فى حاجه حصلت ولا حتى قديس ظهر
بس اسبوع بالظبط لاقيت كول حاجه اتعدلت من الفرحه كنت بزغرد حتى الفجر والجيران مشعارفين لدرجه افتكروا فى حد اتخطب

للاسف يا اخى الحبيب الخطيه هى السبب فى الضبمه الا جوانا
وابليس منتهز فرصه الضعف والياس
عارف مشهنسى يوم ما كان ابليس بيحاربنى تلات سنين
خوف غريب كان جوايا وكنت ببقى منهارة علطول 
كل  مااصلى الحروب تزيد وكان علطول قداس وتناول
ومفيش فاااايده
لحد ما كنت فى الجمعيه خلاث النفوس كانوا بيوعظوا عن دبروة القاضيه 
لحظتها عرفت ايه الا كان ناقصنى
ايمان من جوه قلبى تمسك بيسوء رجاء او حتى العشم فى ربنا
ساعتها غمضت عينى جامد وصرخت بصوت عالى ياالبليس مشهتقدر عليا انا معايا دم يسوع انا اسحقك تحت رجلى قعدت اقولها وانا ببكى 
مشعارفه ياخويا صدقنى من ساعتها وانا بقيت سليمه ربنا حنين قوى ياما مسح دموعى وانا مشواخده بالى 
صدقنى ياخويا متستسلمش للياس مهما حصل خلى ربنا قدام عنيك


قوله يارب عشمان فيك دة انت قولت اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم
لو انت عندك النيه من قلبك هتلاقى لو عندك رجاء وامل هتلاقى مهما حصل *


----------



## abn yso3 (2 يناير 2009)

*عزيزى سلام المسيح معك*
*بالرغم انك ماقولتش ايه هى مشاكلك*
*لكن هقولك اختبار عيشته حصلى زمان لا كمان مش واحد دول اربعه*
*وسامحنى ان كنت مش هتعمق فى التفاصيل*
*ايه رأيك فى طفل فى خمسه ابتدائى اتربى جوه احضان الكنيسه وبعد عيد الميلاد*
*بتلات ايام فى الموافق 10 / 1 من تلك السنه وجد نفسه اسير للفراش مصابا بالحمى الروماتزميه وتخيل كم العلاجات التى استخدمت للحد من الالام المستمر التى شلت اساسيات الحياه لمدة 6 اشهر حتى المذاكره والفرح واللعب لمثل من هم فى عمره ..... لكن ما اروعها حكمتك يا الهى فصلوات امه وابيه وتعزية الهه كانت مسند رأسه*
*.................................................................*
*وهل يقف الشيطان هنا لا بل بعدها بثلاث سنوات اى فى الصف الثالث الاعدادى اصيب بمرض خطير واجرى عمليه خطيره بالرقبه*
*ويالى للصدفه العجيبه ان هذا حدث بعد عيد الميلاد بحوالى اسبوعين وكأن الرب يقول مع قيامتى اعطيتط الحياه فلا تخف  هل تعلم كم هى الليالى التى سهر عليه اهله *
*او كم مره يستيقظ من شدة الالم او ما قيل عنه ......> انه سوف يرسب ولن يلتحق بالثانويه العامه *
*وما قالوه انه ......> اخرته تجارى*
*لكن يالى لعمق النعمه الرافعه الفناء الى العلاء*
*فقد التحق بالثانويه العامه محققا مجموع 70 فى المئه بالصف الثانى الثانوى هل تقف هنا الدنيا او هل هذه اخرة الكون  لا والف لا عندما قال له العلم والعالم  لا وضع ثقته فى الرب مغمضا عيناه طائعا صوت الانجيل ثق الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك هل قد تقول ماذا قال الرب عارف قاله ايه كمل علمى رياضه وبنعمة الرب معنى جديدا للنجاح*
*ففى الصف الثالث الثانو ويالى لتلك الصدفه لا بل الترتيب الالاهى انه بعد عيد الميلاد وللمره الثالثه على التوالى اجرى عملية تفتيت حصوه بالكلى وعارف جاب كام فى تالته ثانوى جاب 90 بالمئه ليصبح مجموعه الكلى  بالمئه 80 وعارف تنسيقه دخله ايه اداب انتساب *
*لكن قاله الرب لا + ماتدخلهاش ..... > ادخل معهد فنى + وبالفعل تم وعارف تقديراته الى عوضهه بيها الرب هى كلها وبلا استثناء امتياز على مدار السنتين  وهو حاليا باحدى كليات الهندسه*
*تحب اكملك الاختبار الرابع فى حياته*
*يكفى انى اقولك انه ماكنش بينام من شدة الالم نتيجة التهاب حاد بالاوعيه الدمويه الدقيقه التاب من الدرجه الاولى*
*ويا لعمق المحبه الالهيه انه سقط فى اعدادى هندسه والسنه الى بعديها من شدة الالم وعدم استطاعته انه يكمل الدراسه قدم اعتذار وبهذا يكون له السنه الجايه 3 سنين فى اعدادى هندسه*
*تحب تعرف مين الشخص ده*
*هو الى بيكتبلك الان من الكمبيوتر *
*هو العضو ابن يسوع*
*تخيل حتى اسمى ده ليه حكايه*
*كتبتلك نبذه عن اختباراتى الى كل واحد منها مش يكفيه 2ساعتين كلام   *
*لكن هذا ماكتب لتشجيعك*
*وثق فى اللهك فهو يعولك*
*.......................................................*
*دور وابحث جواك وتأكد ان الماء فى نظرتنا مفيد لكننا قد نغرق فيه*

​​


----------



## الأبصالتس (2 يناير 2009)

محبوب ابويا السماوي دي حاجه قريتها في احد المنتديات اقراها وصليها وراجع حياتك مع ربنا اخرج من الذاتية واخضع لأرادة ربنا بالكامل مش بالكلام بس


مــتـــــي يـــــارب
* متي ياتي الوقت الذي لا اتدخل فيه في شئون نفسي وأنما اتركها لك .
* متي ارضي بحالتي التي ارتضيتها انت لي فلا الح عليك في تغييرها كانك غافل عني .
* متي تتحول صلاتي من طلب الي شكر.
* متي ابحث عن شيء اطلبة فلا أجد لأني لست اجد شيئاً خير لي مما انا فيه 
* متي يأتي الوقت الذي يصبح عملي هو ان اترك نفسي في يدك وانساها هناك 
* متي اومن بك واستامنك علي حياتي تدبرها كما تشاء دون ان اقحم نفسي في عملك
* متي ياتي الوقت الذي لا اتدخل فيه في اعمال حكمتك محاولاً أن اوقفها لانفذ مشوراتي الغبية
* متي متي ياتي الوقت الذي افكر ولو قليلا فيك واترك تفكيري في ذاتي 
* متي ياتي الوقت الذي اثق حتي ولو قليلا بك واترك ثقتي في داتي 
*** ذاتي هي صنمي متي ياتي الوقت لأحطم بنفسي هذا الصنم وان كنت لا استطيع لكون الصنم جميلاً في عيني
فتول انت يارب تحطيمة وعند ذلك لا يتبقي لك منافس في قلبي . ولا يتبقي لك منافس في ايماني وافكر فيك بقدر ما كنت افكر في ذاتي واعتمد عليك بقدر ما كنت اعتمد علي ذاتي 
-- قالو لي (اعرف نفسك ) وقالوا لي ( اذخل الي ذاتك ) ..........اه يارب هي ذاتي سبب متاعبي كلها ليتني ادخل اليها فلا اجدها .....


----------



## الأبصالتس (2 يناير 2009)

دور صح ع الطريق للمسيح يمكن انت ماشي في طريق غلط والشيطان مصورلك ان ده الصح بيخدعك ويديلك نور من بعيد وامل وفجأة تلاقيه خيالات واوهام صلي ربنا يعرفك قصده من إيجادك في الحياة رغبته فيك ياأبنه الغالي اعتقد الأخ الأكبر للأبن الضال كان شايف نفسه صح كان عايش جنب ابوه بس مش حاسس بيه وبحنانه والتلميذ سلم سيده وآخر انكره وآخر شك فيه رغم العشرة سنين ولص اغتصب الملكوت في دقائق فكر اكيد في حاجه غلط انت مش واخد بالك منها فكر انت عايش مع ربنا ازاي ايمان كامل وثقه في مالا يرى ولا إيمان متذبذب انصحك اقرا (افسس 6 ) بالذات من اول آية 11 ربنا يباركك ويحلي ايامك بحلاوة العشرة معاه


----------



## lost15671 (3 يناير 2009)

*مابقاش فيه طريق ادور عليه لان عيونى مابقتش شايفة من كتر الضعف
انا مادد ايدى وبطلبه لكن هو لم يعد يهتم بان يمد يده اليا 

لم اعد الخروف الضال الذى يبحث عنه انا اصبحت خروف ضال ومصاب بامراض معدية ولم يستطيع ان يبحث عنى ويرجعنى الى الحظيرة حتى لا يصاب اى خروف بما اصبت به 

هو لم يعد يهتم بما انا ولا باى تعب ولا باى مرض ومهما يحدث لم اعد اخسر اكتر مما خسرت فانا خسرت كل شئ ولم يعدى لى اى شئ 

وانا الان فى الطريق من كل من انسان قام بتدمر حياتى لان الرب لم يعطنى حقى
وكل من دمر حياتى يعيشون فى احسن حال وابهى صورة وكان الله يرينى ان هذا هو الطريق اذا كنت عايز تكون الافضل فعليك ان تمضى في الطريق هذه 
وانا سوف امضى فى طريق الانتقام من كل شخص دمر حياتى ولكن ما يكون 

لم يكون هناك خسارة اكثر مما انا فيه الان 
اشكر كل من رد على موضوعى *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*انا مش هقعد اقولك ايات وتعزيات
لان انت قافل قلبك وعنيك 

ربنا حنين قوووي صلي واطلب بلجاجة مش ممكن هيسيبك

وانا عاوزة اشكر الاخ ابن يسوع 

بجد بجد ربنا يقوي ايمانك ويبارك في حياتك 

كان ممكن مع التجارب الصعبة دي تتزمر وتكفر بربنا زي اخونا اللي زعلان دلوقتي 
لكن الايمان بيخلي الواحد يشكر ربنا ويتحمل التجربة بفرح ومن هنا ربنا بينظر الي اللي ايمانة كبير وبيعوضة وبيكرمة

اخي صاحب الموضوع خد موعظة من الكلام اللي اتكتبلك ومتقسيش قلبك 

ربنا حنين جدا ودة مش كلام  نظري او وعظ 
دة عن تجارب كتيرة عشناها وانا اكتر حد عاش تجارب وربنا رفعني وعوضني

بس الحقيقية انا معنديش القدرة اني احكي  اللي حصل معايا زي الاخ الفاضل ابن يسوع

اللي انا بحية علي عمل الخدمة اللي قام بية في هذا الموضوع 
هنصليليك كلنا ان ربنا يمد ايدة ليك 
وانشاء اللة تعمل موضوع عن قريب ويكون اسمة فليتمجد اسم اللة​*


----------



## lost15671 (3 يناير 2009)

اولا اشكرك على كلامك بس للاسف خلاص مابقش فيه وقت للكلام 
انتظرت كتير ربنا يعوضنى عن اللى خسرته لكن للاسف كان التعويض للناس اللى دمرت حياتى 
انتظرت منه كلمة تعزية لكن للاسف لم اجد سوى الجراح والتعب 
انتظرت منه انه يحملنى على ذارعه ويضمد جراحى لكن للاسف زادت الجراح 
انتظرت كتير ومابفاش فيه وقت للانتظار 
واوعدك ان الموضوع اللى هاكتبه زى ما انتى طلبتى منه هايكون قريب وهايكون ازاى اخدت حقى من كل انسان طلمنى وهاقولكم ازاى ان ربنا برضوا كان معايا وانا باخد حقى بايدى وبرد اعتبارى من كل انسان دمر حياتى 
واوعدك وقتها هابقى احكى كل اللى عملته معاهم بالتفصيل

ماهو داود وقت قدام جليات اخدت حقه منه بايدة 
اعتقد انه ماراحش بكى له ولا ركع له ولا قاله ربنا يسامحك 
انا بقى هابقى كدة اخد حقى بايدى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*حتي لو اتظلمت من ناس كتيير 
وعلي فكرة بردة حصلت معايا واتظلمت من اقرب الناس ليا 

لو اخدت حقك بايدك مش هيكون زي ما ربنا ياخدهوك صدقني

داود عاش طول حياتة مظلوم ومضطهد من شاول وحتي من اقرب الناس لية وهو ابنة ابشالوم 

ابشالوم  ظلم داود ابية ظلومة متتوصفش دخل الي سراري ابية وظل طول حياتة يطارد ابية ليقتلة وياخذ الملك بدل منة 
وداود فضل يهرب منة ويصلي ويطلب معونة ربنا ويبكي لربنا علشان كدة ربنا نظر لظلومتة واتضاعة ورفضة انة ياخذ حقة بزراعة

وفي مرة من المرات مسك عدوة في ايدة الملك اللي كان عاوز يموتة ومرداش يموتة وقال كيف امد يدي الي مسيح الرب وخد قطعة من طرف ثوب الملك وهو نائم لكي يبرهن لة علي انة كان يقدر يموتة ومرديش 

فربنا رفعة وعاقب كل طالبي نفسة 

صلي يا  اخي واطلب رحمة ومعونة ربنا  ولا تياس 
ربنا معاك وبردة هستني موضوعك الجاي لتخبر عن صنيع الرب العظيم معك​*


----------



## lost15671 (3 يناير 2009)

اشكرك على كلامك لكن برضوا لازم اخد حقى بايدى لان وقتها بس هاحس انى اخد حقى 
ربنا مابقاش عايز ياخد حقى وبعدين هو له وقته وله طريقته لكن انا مش هارتاح الا لو شفت كل ظالم وكل سارق حقوقى وهو راكع قدامى بيترجانى انى ارحمة ومع ذلك مش هارحمة ابد لانه فى وقت سابق مافكرش فى انه يرحمنى او يفكر انى انسان 
انا فى نظرهم اقل شئ ممكن توصفيه غير كلمة انسان 

وقريب هاحكى لك ازاى انا اخدت حقى


----------



## بيتر كميل (4 يناير 2009)

اولا انا هارد عليك فى كل اللى كتبته
ربنا مش سايبك ولا حاجه هو بس عايز يشوف قوة احتمالك هتوصل لحد فين هل هتكمل معاه الطريق ولا هتسيبه من اول الحرب ومتنساش كمان
ان كان فى راهب فضل يقع فى الخطيه لمدة 40 سنه بس كان بيقع ويقوم يقع ويقوم فظهر له ملاك وقاله طوباك ال40 سنه دول متحسبوش سنين خطيه اتحسبوا سنين جهاد وتعب واكاليل 
وان اراد الله ان يريح اولاده الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب بل يعطيهم القوه على الصبر عليها
ربنا موجود وقادر وبيحبنا كلنا وبيعطف علينا كل ما تزيد الحروب قرب منه واندهله هو اللى قال
كل ما تطلبونه باسمى تنالون
وكمان عايز اقولك
لا يستطيع احد ان ينزع فرحكم منكم مش كده وبس
ممكن يكون فكرك انا التجربه اكبر منك ده لانك تحت الضعف البشرى لكن ربنا عارف ومتاكد انك هتعدى منها بقوته
انت ضعيف ومتقدرش تعمل اى حاجه لكن بقوته ان هتقدر تمر منن التجربه بسلام
احنا ضعاف ومنقدرش نعمل اى حاجه لكن بقوة ربنا نقدر نعمل كل شئ
اتمسك بيه ارمى نفسك تحت رجله وصلى اطلب بحراره
صدقنى ربنا حنين جدا وبيزعل من اى حاجه تزعلنا 
امتمنى يكون كلامى وصلك


----------



## abn yso3 (4 يناير 2009)

*مرسى لكلامك المشجع اختى* *rgaa luswa الرب يبارك حياتك ويهبك سلامه الذى يفوق كل عقل
لكن كل المجد يرجعلك يا يسوع ومهما فضلت اشكر 
مش هيوفى الى عمله وبيعمله معايا حتى تلك اللحظه
...................................................................................

لاخى الفاضل *lost15671
*للاسف شايفك بتتكلم كلام كله يأس وتحطيم 
لكن تعالى وقلى ايه رأيك لو جربت حاجه اخيره حصلت وبتحصل معايا كتير
جربها مش هتخصر منها حاجه اعتبرها تجربه اخيره..
الاول اكيد انت مريت بمواقف وامور خسرتها يعنى مثلا خسرت حبيب..خسرت قريب حاجه من الحاجات اى ان كانت نوعها اكيد هى بالنسبه لك حاجه مهمه
لكن من كلامك انت اكيد فى كل مره بتخوض فيها تجربه كنت بتبقى مشبع زهنيا اى عقليا بالفشل
ومليان جواك بيأس من عدم النجاح ...مش كده ؟
وده شئ سلبى يعنى مثلا لو انت هتخوض صفقه ومشبع عقليا بعدم النجاح فى اتمام تلك الثفقه
هيحصل الاتى
1- انت من خبرات الفشل لم تتتعلم اكتساب النجاح
2- قبل ان تخوض صفقه تنجح فيها فتتشجع ده الى باين من كلامك بغض النظر عن ماهى تلك الثفقه
3- شبعت عقلك انك خسرت كتير فبالتالى تشبعت بالفشل
4- كم امتلاءك بالخساره ولد تفكير سلبى فى التعامل للوصول الى النجاح
5-التفكير السلبى سيطر عليك فبالتالى لم تتامل مع المواقف بطريقه ايجابيه لتخضع الامور لصالحك
النتيجه ان كم الافكار السلبيه سيطر عليك فبالتالى عقلك مدك بالى شبعته بيه
هى دى مشكلتك وهو ده الى بيحصل مــــــــــعــــــــــــــاك...مش كده ؟؟
طيب الحل ايه الحل هو فى طريقة تفكيرك نفسها يعنى غير طريقة تفكيرك جذريا يعنى 180 درجه
املاء عقلك بافكار ايجابيه يعنى بجد قبل ما تنام مش هقولك صلى مع ان ده شئ اساسى 
جرب انك تردد بعض الايات التشجيعيه زى
+استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
 + ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
+ لا تخف هنذا اعينك
+ طوبى للرجل الذى جعل الرب متكله
اضافة لبعض الجمل التشجيعيه التى تملا القلب بالسلام الداخلى
يعنى قول لنفسك انى هستفيد من تجارب الماضى
هقدر اعملها بنعمة الرب مش مجهودى
وجمل كتير من دى 
ولو امكنك ردد العبارات والايات دى على مدار اليوم

تيقن يا اخى ان طريقة تفكيرك هى المشكله وما تملاء به عقلك من فشل هو مشكله اكبر
يعنى لو انت من النوع الذى يضع احتمالات الفشل والنجاح فى موقف ما 
تأكد ان بتبقى خسران علشان امتلات من جواك انك هتخسر 
وعلى النقيد لو امتلات من جواك انك نااااجح وهتنجح فباليقين هتكون ناااجح دوما 
ولن يعرف لك الفشل طريق وسيبقى ذكرى 
وسيكون النجاح صديقك الدائم
**صلى واعمل بما قلته لك *
*وده مش كلامى ده كلام الطبيب العظيم*
*
+ تغيرو عن اشكالكم بتجديد ازهانكم+*
​


----------

